# I3-550 Overclocking with CM Hyper 212+



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

So I've ordered the Cooler Master Hyper 212+ for my PC that I will be overclocking. Any hints and tips for installing this heatsink/fan and best overclock settings (Bclk, etc) for 3,8 - 4,0 Ghz on a I3-550.

Current Setup:
Cooler Master Elite 370 Case (1 Intake fan, 1 exhaust fan)
Gigabyte GA-H55m-USB3 Motherboard
I3-550 CPU Currently Oc'ed to 3,50ghz on Zalman CNPS7000c Al-Cu Cooler
2x 2gb 1333mhz Ram
Corsair HX750w PSU
ATI HD4870 1gb GPU.

Thanks again TSF.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Follow the manufacturer's instructions for mounting the HSF.
There are no distinguished settings for OC'ing as all systems differ.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Tyree, was hoping for guys that have similar setups (mobo, cpu, etc), to see what their experiences have been with this cooler. Saw a video on Youtube and one comment a poster put up said his I3-550 @ 4,2ghz under load never goes over 50c. Looks like a very good cooler for the money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No two systems will perform equally even if the hardware is identical.
All you can do is up the OC in small increments until the OC fails.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Installed the Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and managed to overclock my I3-550 (stock @ 3,20ghz) to 4.10ghz and max temp is between 57-60c. Very happy with this cooler for this price. Was a bit tricky to install but totally worth it. Anyone looking for a great cooler at an affordable price this is the one. Thanks guys for the help and assistance as well. My previous cooler (Zalman CNPS7000c Al-Cu) could only muster a 300mhz bump in CPU speed before it reached 52c so I was too scared to push further for long and at 3,80ghz went up to 60c very quickly.


----------

